# I need some critique on my pictures! :)



## ricardouribeb (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok so, I'm heading to the professional side of photography, and I'm refining some details about the way I take pictures. I've been trying to get as most critiques as I can, and this is a perfect place to do so  

SO just a little background, I want to be a professional fashion photographer, I've been taking pictures for around a year and a half (I got my first reflex on January 2013)

So this is definetely not my portfolio, but it's just a showcase place to build some marketing for my name. Also any tips on where should I start on this professional journey are appreciated.

So here it is! *https://www.facebook.com/RicardoUribeFotografia*
I really appreciate your help guys, feel free to ask any questions and also to like my page!


----------



## Designer (Sep 5, 2014)

I cannot offer any advice, but I wish you good luck!


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 5, 2014)

ricardouribeb said:


> Ok so, I'm heading to the professional side of photography



First thing you need to do is get a real website.  Giving a link to Facebook is hardly a way to present yourself professionally.


----------



## ricardouribeb (Sep 5, 2014)

As I stated before, this is just a little showcase of my work. It's not intended to be my professional presentation. I call it awareness marketing  People need to know I exist, they are not going to type a random website name and see if it is by any chance a photographer. I'm planning on opening a website once I build a bigger portfolio.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 5, 2014)

ricardouribeb said:


> As I stated before, this is just a little showcase of my work. It's not intended to be my professional presentation. I call it awareness marketing  People need to know I exist, they are not going to type a random website name and see if it is by any chance a photographer. I'm planning on opening a website once I build a bigger portfolio.



I didn't say not to have a Facebook page but if you want to be seen as a professional then get a real website. 

When someone posts a link to a Facebook page for there photography instead of a link to a real website I immediately can tell they don't take their photography seriously because Facebook treats your photos like crap. I and many others on here will not go to links to Facebook when posted on here. 

Even with a real website you will get the most comments on images if you post photos here on the forum.


----------



## wyogirl (Sep 5, 2014)

Just to add to the website bit.... If you optimize your website for searc engines then yeah... people will Google your area and photographer and POP... there you are.  I get jobs that way ALL the time.


----------



## ricardouribeb (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok thanks for that, I'll look further into that. Now, going back to the subject, did you guys checked the pictures?


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 5, 2014)

Tried to check the page but it won't come up. Just sends me to my own Facebook page.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 5, 2014)

dennybeall said:


> Tried to check the page but it won't come up. Just sends me to my own Facebook page.


Moi Aussi


----------



## pthrift (Sep 6, 2014)

On a quick glance, I see 3 shots. One with a green background which I won't comment either way, what appears to be a selfie in a scratched mirror,  and an image that there is so much camera shake I cannot even tell what it is.

I get you want some name recognition awareness, but if I were in your hometown and that's my initial impression I PROMISE I'd keep moving and never give you a second chance


----------



## Designer (Sep 6, 2014)

ricardouribeb said:


> .. going back to the subject, did you guys checked the pictures?



I did.  Your style is not my preferred style, but other people may like it.


----------



## photogenius (Sep 9, 2014)

well shot and very creative


----------



## gypsy42279 (Oct 20, 2014)

Blown away and I studied zPhotography at the Art Institutes very well done


----------



## Alter_Ego (Oct 20, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> Just to add to the website bit.... If you optimize your website for searc engines then yeah... people will Google your area and photographer and POP... there you are.  I get jobs that way ALL the time.



Whats your website?

To the OP: I am also starting on facebook. I told myself once i got 2k views I would invest in a website. It looks like we are on similar paths but with different preferences on what we shoot. I like what I see so far but as a professional opinion I cannot give one since im no professional.

Let me know what you think of my page when you get the chance 
Samoa Photography | Facebook

Cheers


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 21, 2014)

I used to be a professional, news not fashion. I was not wow-ed by your stuff. The best shot what the selfie. That was very interesting. The studio lighting was not impressive. You outdoor stuff didn't incorporate the great outdoors into the image. I liked the maybe one outdoor shot and one studio shot. I think you have a long way to go. But remember that at one point or another, every professional had a long way to go.

You need to develop a unique, stylized vision and look. That will evolve after years of shooting and will continue to evolve over your life.

Some suggestions:

1) Shoot;
2) Shoot more;
3) When you think you're done shooting for the day, shoot again;
4) Take classes, all types of classes;
5) Find a mentor(s) that will kick your butt;
6) Learned how to self critique, (kick your own butt);
7) Kick your own butt (use the delete button liberally);
8)  Shoot different genres;
9) Take the experience of other genres and apply them to fashion;
10) Remember that every time you bring the viewfinder to your eye, there is an opportunity to improve upon the your last image;
11) Remember no matter how good you think you are, no matter how good others think you are, there is always room for improvement. Somewhere, there is a photographer who is better than you. When you take a break from shooting ... there is a photog out there who is shooting; and
12) Photography is like a building, the ultimate height of the building is based upon the strength and quality of the foundation and the subsequence floors. The better your foundation the higher you may build.

You need to see light. Not the light reflecting off your subject but rather the light hitting the subject. Light comes in infinite shape and form. You need to see, feel and embrace light. Everyday and everywhere you need to constantly see the light. Take what you've gleaned from seeing light outside the studio into the studio.

Light is everything.

Good Luck and Good Shooting,
Gary

PS- I do not advertise my website, I just checked my stats and in the last 30 days I had 173,109 views. Get a website. 
G


----------

